# turn of the century vest pocket.



## mysteryscribe (Dec 30, 2006)

I was testing some cameras today so I bastardized a roll of 127 film and shoved it into my vest pocket kodak from the turn of the last century. It has been on display in my living room sitting on a desk from a similar time frame for about a year now.

The shutter fired but the image was all blobs no doubt something isnt right. It was purchased as a display piece and thus it will remain. Too bad thought.  It would have made a nice addition to my living history cameras.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 31, 2006)

It sounds like you had fun anyhow. I am still on the fence on buying a couple of rolls of 620 from B&H for a Kodak 1A pocket and a Junior six-20. I thought it would be kind of neat to have some pictures from each camera. $9.00 for the film is more than a paid for each Kodak.


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2006)

jwkwd said:


> It sounds like you had fun anyhow. I am still on the fence on buying a couple of rolls of 620 from B&H for a Kodak 1A pocket and a Junior six-20. I thought it would be kind of neat to have some pictures from each camera. $9.00 for the film is more than a paid for each Kodak.


It's a lot cheaper at J & C Photo but they are temporarily closed while they move to their new facility. I've bought TMax 400 in 620 from them and it worked beautifully, no problems. Go for it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 1, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> The shutter fired but the image was all blobs no doubt something isnt right.


 
Were the bellows extended to their mark? Usually, and I don't remember how the Vests work, there is a mark where you stop when extending the bellows. Then it's just focusing without any visual aids such as a ground glass. If you want to check it you could get some tracing paper from your local Art store or even wax paper from your local grocery store, cut it so it fits over the film window and check for the focus, as to where it really happens. If that's not working, then there is a problem with the lens, most likely an element missing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 1, 2007)

This vest pocket has a closed back.. It loads through the bottom.  No way to test the focus.  Besides which the thing just didn't look like it exposed completely.  I expect it has as much to do with shutter somehow as it does with focus.  It has the scissors type bellows strutt.  Not much you can do to adjust those.  One day I will take a better look at it.


----------

